# Buying Marine Fish Online



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just curious if people here have done it? Where? and best prices?

Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GreatLakesAquaria (Sep 18, 2011)

Ordered a few time LiveAquria divers den. Nice healthy livestock packaged well. Prices are a little high compared to other places but there reputation for high quality justifies the couple extra bucks.
Buy Fish Online: Buy Tropical Fish, WYSIWYG corals, clams and inverts online at the Diver's Den®


----------



## cooterbrown (Dec 7, 2011)

x2 on live aquaria. every thing showed up alive and well and still going strong. try to make a big list and get free shipping then its pretty reasonable.


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree, live aquaria.com. I bought 2 black and white clowns on there, and now they are over 4 years old, and living very healthy!


----------

